
The 40% Keyboard - rijoja
http://tbf-rnd.life/blog/2019/09/18/the-40-keyboard/
======
rijoja
Some other designs:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-tLe78z1jU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-tLe78z1jU)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ecvz5wzJ-
RQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ecvz5wzJ-RQ)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPNrpq2POLI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPNrpq2POLI)

